# Notification de l'application mail et sous-dossier



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Sur mon iPhone j'ai un problème de notification de mail.
Lorsqu'un mail arrive dans ma boite outlook de base, je suis bien averti du mail et j'ai la notification.
S'il arrive dans un sous-dossier (via la règle automatique configurée dans le compte outlook) je ne suis pas du tout averti...

Donc pour le moment, je suis obligé d'avoir les règle automatique dans l'application mail sur le mac et de l'appliquer sur tout les mail reçu dans la journée ...
Ce n'est pas du tout pratique

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (30 Mai 2018)

J’ai justement le même problème ! 

J’ai configuré sur gandi mail des règles avec des classements et je n’ai malheureusement aucune notif/badge lorsque les mails arrivent dans les fameux sous dossiers [emoji17]

Est-ce une limitation de mail ? J’ai cherché de partout dans les réglages et je n’ai rien trouvé. 

Donc comme mon vdd je cherche une solution merci à la communauté [emoji106]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2018)

A part copier le mail dans le sous-dossier via une règle afin de pouvoir avoir aussi une alerte sur le smartphone, je n'ai rien trouvé.
En plus, cela oblige de supprimer ensuite le mail ...


----------



## Chris K (30 Mai 2018)

Sur iOS 11 ?
Et en ajoutant le sous-dossier dans les « raccourcis » est-ce que cela change quelque chose ?
Autre tentative : en ajoutant dans «  VIP » les contacts qui sont à l’origine des messages classés dans le ou les sous-dossiers en question ?

Je n’ai pas testé perso, juste deux idées comme ça...


----------



## Chris K (30 Mai 2018)

Ah ! Je viens de me rendre compte que sous iOS 11 (et peut être dans les précédentes versions aussi), dans les réglages de « comptes et mots de passe » il y a en bas de l’écran l’option « Nouvelles données —- Push ».

En allant fouiner dans cette fonction il semble que l’on puisse sélectionner les sous-dossiers des boîtes mails...

Je n’ai pas plus testé que pour précédent message mais c peut-être une piste à explorer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Et en ajoutant le sous-dossier dans les « raccourcis » est-ce que cela change quelque chose ?


Impossible à faire (ou alors je n'ai pas trouvé)



Chris K a dit:


> Autre tentative : en ajoutant dans «  VIP » les contacts qui sont à l’origine des messages classés dans le ou les sous-dossiers en question ?


Bonne idée. J'ai testé avec les boîtes "Non lus" et "Aujourd'hui" (c'est semblable à VIP) mais ça ne trouve rien qui n'est pas dans "Toutes les boîtes"



Chris K a dit:


> Ah ! Je viens de me rendre compte que sous iOS 11 (et peut être dans les précédentes versions aussi), dans les réglages de « comptes et mots de passe » il y a en bas de l’écran l’option « Nouvelles données —- Push ».
> 
> En allant fouiner dans cette fonction il semble que l’on puisse sélectionner les sous-dossiers des boîtes mails...
> 
> Je n’ai pas plus testé que pour précédent message mais c peut-être une piste à explorer.


J'ai fouillé, je n'ai pas trouvé ça ...
A moins que tu veuille parler d'afficher les sous-dossier dans l'application ? Cela fonctionne depuis le début mais n'est pas mis à jour tant que tu ne vas pas dedans ...


----------



## Chris K (30 Mai 2018)

On est d’accord que l’idée est d’être notifié quand un message est directement classé dans un sous-dossier côté serveur ?

En fait dans mon premier message je parlais des boîtes que tu peux ajouter dans le premier écran de l’application Mail (j’appelle ça les raccourcis). En sélectionnant « Modifier » tu peux ajouter dans cette liste n’importe quel sous-dossier de n’importe quel compte mail. Me suis dit que peut-être ces boîtes disposés dans cette liste bénéficiait d’une alerte.

Je n’ai pas compris quand tu écris que VIP est semblable à Non lus ou Aujourd’hui. Dans VIP tu as une option (directement depuis l’application Mail) « Alertes VIP ».

Dans mon dernier message je parles du réglage dispo dans l’application Réglages -> Comptes et mots de passe. En scrollant vers le bas j’ai l’option « Nouvelles données » (mode Push). En la sélectionnant j’obtiens un nouvel écran avec tous les comptes (mails et calendrier). Si je sélectionne un compte mail j’ai la liste de tous les dossiers de ce compte. Par défaut j’ai les dossiers « Réception »,  « Brouillons », « Envoyés » qui sont sélectionné. Me suis dit que peut être en sélectionnant un sous-dossier dans la liste alors cela pourrait activer les notifs de ce dossier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Mai 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> On est d’accord que l’idée est d’être notifié quand un message est directement classé dans un sous-dossier côté serveur ?


Tout à fait. Sur macOS aucun problème, sur iOS c'est comme si tu n'avais reçu aucun mail ...



Chris K a dit:


> En fait dans mon premier message je parlais des boîtes que tu peux ajouter dans le premier écran de l’application Mail (j’appelle ça les raccourcis). En sélectionnant « Modifier » tu peux ajouter dans cette liste n’importe quel sous-dossier de n’importe quel compte mail. Me suis dit que peut-être ces boîtes disposés dans cette liste bénéficiait d’une alerte.
> 
> Je n’ai pas compris quand tu écris que VIP est semblable à Non lus ou Aujourd’hui. Dans VIP tu as une option (directement depuis l’application Mail) « Alertes VIP ».


Parles-tu de cette zone ou de la zone avec plus de répertoires pour chaque boîte mail ? Je vois qu'on peut avoir "Non lus" et "Aujourd'hui" dans cette zone tout comme "VIP". Donc ça doit marcher de la même façon au final.



Concernant la zone plus bas, les sous-répertoires sont bien visibles. Mais même le compteur de non-lu ne fonctionne pas, obligé d'aller dans le répertoire pour que ce soit mis à jour ...



Chris K a dit:


> Dans mon dernier message je parles du réglage dispo dans l’application Réglages -> Comptes et mots de passe. En scrollant vers le bas j’ai l’option « Nouvelles données » (mode Push). En la sélectionnant j’obtiens un nouvel écran avec tous les comptes (mails et calendrier). Si je sélectionne un compte mail j’ai la liste de tous les dossiers de ce compte. Par défaut j’ai les dossiers « Réception »,  « Brouillons », « Envoyés » qui sont sélectionné. Me suis dit que peut être en sélectionnant un sous-dossier dans la liste alors cela pourrait activer les notifs de ce dossier.


Je viens de trouver pourquoi je ne vois pas la même chose. Je suis en mode "récupération" pour Outlook et Gmail. Avec iCloud qui est en mode Push j'ai bien les sous-dossier à cocher ou non dans cet écran.

C'est sans doute là l'origine de mon problème et de celui de Chris K.


----------



## Chris K (30 Mai 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Tout à fait. Sur macOS aucun problème, sur iOS c'est comme si tu n'avais reçu aucun mail ...
> 
> 
> Parles-tu de cette zone ou de la zone avec plus de répertoires pour chaque boîte mail ? Je vois qu'on peut avoir "Non lus" et "Aujourd'hui" dans cette zone tout comme "VIP". Donc ça doit marcher de la même façon au final.
> Voir la pièce jointe 123029



C’est bien cet écran oui. Et non, VIP ne marche pas forcément pareil (du moins ça me semble pas si évident) car si tu ajoutes VIP (en la sélectionnant), tu verras qu’en allant ensuite sur cette option tu peux y gérer les alertes. Est-ce que ça résoudra ton problème ? Là j’en sais rien. Mais à tester peut-être quand même.



ecatomb a dit:


> Concernant la zone plus bas, les sous-répertoires sont bien visibles. Mais même le compteur de non-lu ne fonctionne pas, obligé d'aller dans le répertoire pour que ce soit mis à jour ...
> 
> 
> Je viens de trouver pourquoi je ne vois pas la même chose. Je suis en mode "récupération" pour Outlook et Gmail. Avec iCloud qui est en mode Push j'ai bien les sous-dossier à cocher ou non dans cet écran.
> ...



Na na moi j’ai pas de problème , je n’utilise pas de règles. Je tente juste d’apporter des éléments de réponses.
Fort possible que ce soucis provienne en effet du mode de récupération.

Enfin, peut-être aussi qu’une application comme Spark permet de gérer les notifications mails autrement (il y a une option « envoie une notification à tous les e-mails entrants »), reste à voir ce qu’ils entendent par « entrants ».


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2018)

Bon j’ai passé le mail du forum comme vip, mais l’appli mail ne trouve rien de correspondant dans mes mail sauf si je vais dans le sous-dossier.

Oui, je pourrais utiliser l’appli outlook pour ne pas avoir de pb


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (31 Mai 2018)

Je suis moi aussi en « récupération » mais l’option push n’existe pas pour ma boîte mail (sauf iCloud) je vais donc paramétrer pour que le courrière ce relève toutes les 15min et je verrai bien... 
Avec Spark je n’avais pas ce problème [emoji19]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2018)

Le test de l’idée VIP n’est pas concluant (comme prévu)
Concernant le mode push, aucune idée pour l’avoir avec autre chose que l’adresse icloud ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (31 Mai 2018)

J'ai un peu améliorer la resolution du problème :

Bon, pour l'adresse outlook si on utilise Exchange ou Outlook dans "ajouter un compte", cela permet d'utiliser le mode push. Ensuite, on peut cocher tous les répertoires. Il me reste à tester la notification (ne pas oublier de la réactiver). 
Par contre, impossible d'utiliser mes alias de messagerie sur l'iPhone .... J'avais peut être configuré en mode IMAP parce que ça ne fonctionnait qu'avec ce mode ? 

Par contre pour google, c'est impossible. 
D'un côté, cela ne me gène pas avec celui-ci ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (1 Juin 2018)

Si on peut utiliser les alias !
Réglages > comptes et mots de passes > « choisir le compte ou l’on veut ajouter des alias » > « cliquer sur le compte > adresse > et là tu as la possibilité d’ajouter des alias [emoji106]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Juin 2018)

alexis83 a dit:


> Si on peut utiliser les alias !
> Réglages > comptes et mots de passes > « choisir le compte ou l’on veut ajouter des alias » > « cliquer sur le compte > adresse > et là tu as la possibilité d’ajouter des alias [emoji106]


Cela ne fonctionne pas 
https://forums.macg.co/threads/application-mail-et-alias-outlook.1291866/
J'ai quand même retesté au cas où ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (2 Juin 2018)

C’est bizarre car pour moi ça marche ! Je suis bien en imap et tous mes alias sont là et je peux écrire depuis n’importe quel alias !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Juin 2018)

alexis83 a dit:


> C’est bizarre car pour moi ça marche ! Je suis bien en imap et tous mes alias sont là et je peux écrire depuis n’importe quel alias !



Merci de lire les postes et les liens, ça t'aurait éviter de devoir faire des captures d'écran 



ecatomb a dit:


> Bon, pour l'adresse outlook si on utilise Exchange ou Outlook dans "ajouter un compte", cela permet d'utiliser le mode push. Ensuite, on peut cocher tous les répertoires. Il me reste à tester la notification (ne pas oublier de la réactiver).
> Par contre, impossible d'utiliser mes alias de messagerie sur l'iPhone .... J'avais peut être configuré en mode IMAP parce que ça ne fonctionnait qu'avec ce mode ?





ecatomb a dit:


> Cela ne fonctionne pas
> https://forums.macg.co/threads/application-mail-et-alias-outlook.1291866/
> J'ai quand même retesté au cas où ...



En tout cas, voici mon analyse :

Le mode "Push" n'est possible que si on configure le compte via les choix Exchange ou Outlook.
Seul le mode "Push" permet d'avoir des notifications concernant les sous-dossiers.
Le mode IMAP ne permet pas d'avoir des notifications concernant les sous-dossiers car on est en mode "Récupération" et non "Push".

Il y a donc deux choix avec le compte Outlook :

Le configurer en mode "IMAP" (Réglages > Comptes et mots de passe > Ajouter un compte > Autre)
Les alias fonctionnent
Les notifications ne fonctionnent que pour le répertoire de base

Le configurer en mode Exchange ou Outlook (Réglages > Comptes et mots de passe > Ajouter un compte > Exchange ou Outlook)
Les alias ne fonctionnent pas et l'adresse mail pour l'envoi sera imposée (impossible de la modifier) 
Les notifications fonctionnent pour tous les répertoires cochés en mode "Push" (Réglages > Comptes et mots de passe > Nouvelles données > "Outlook" > Push + Cocher tous les répertoires)


En résumé :

Sur macOS, tout fonctionne bien (notification + Alias) avec les différents choix.
Sur iOS :
Si on veut utiliser les alias il faut utiliser le mode IMAP (au moins pour Google et Outlook) et ne pas utiliser de sous-dossier 
Le compte de type "Google" n'apporte rien de plus que le mode IMAP


Je suis donc repassé en mode IMAP et je vais chercher une autre idée pour classer mes mails et donc savoir de suite sur quelle adresse ils sont arrivés ...

ps: l'application Outlook sur iOS ne gère pas plus les notifications pour les sous-dossier et en prime ne permet pas de désactiver le chargement des images (vive le spam)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (5 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Merci de lire les postes et les liens, ça t'aurait éviter de devoir faire des captures d'écran



J’ai été trop rapide !

De mon côté j’ai demandé au sav de gandi mon hébergeur mail et registrar pour savoir si le mode push était supporté et si oui comment l’activer voici leur réponse (la boîte mail 50go est une offre payante en plus permettant comme elle ce nomme d’avoir plus de ce stockage j’ai donc demandé si cet offre comprenais le mode push à tout hasard...) :


```
Le fait de passer la boite mail à 50 Go ne règlera rien, cela n'a rien à voir. Le push ne s'active pas sur Gandi, c'est un paramètre qui est directement lié à l'appareil que vous utilisez. 

Au niveau Gandi vous n'avez rien à faire pour activer cela. Je vous confirme que le push est compatible avec les boites mail Gandi.

Si vous ne trouvez pas à quel niveau vous pouvez l'activer je vous invite à contacter/consulter l'aide ou le support de votre appareil.
```

Du coup vu que l’option n’est pas affiché dans les réglages iOS je n’avance pas... 
Quand j’aurai le temps je vais appeler l’Apple care pour leur demander (j’ai peur d’un renvois de balle).

Hors sujet : j’ai donc configuré récemment ma boîte mail sur mail iOS et naïvement je pensais que la synchronisation ce ferait sur mon iPad via iCloud (j’ai l’abo 200go) hors ce n’est pas le cas je vais devoir configurer à nouveau manuellement (j’en parlerai à Apple care avant de le faire [emoji106])


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (5 Juin 2018)

Je viens d’avoir apple au téléphone. Donc pour le moment je n’ai pas de nouveauté à raconter si ce n’est le fait qu’il n’y a pas de synchro iCloud qui ce fasse pour l’ajout d’un nouveau compte mail sur iOS et que celui si s’ajoute sur l’iPad (sauf compte en @icloud.com) donc je vais devoir refaire toutes les manips à la main...

Pour ce qui est de notre merveilleux problème la personne que j’ai eu au téléphone voulait contacter son supérieur pour qu’il puisse me répondre mais pas de chance le service était fermé depuis 20min. 

[emoji294]️En bref [emoji294]️
Dans la base de donnée du gars il semblerait que ce cas de non notifications dans les sous dossiers et de non push affiché dans les réglages soit une première pour le sav il a apparemment ouvert un outils pour l’ajout de bug non recensé (au final c’est peut-être une limitation d’iOS...)
Je recontacte Apple samedi pour avoir au téléphone ce supérieur qui devrait pouvoir nous répondre (pas le temps en semaine je rentre trop tard du boulot ☹️) 

HS mais pas trop :
J’ai demandé à un ami une capture de ses réglages il a bien le mode push de dispo pour une adresse mail via O365 (pro) et sur une boîte Outlook perso.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Juin 2018)

Oui le mode push est disponible si tu ajoutes un compte en mode Exchange ou Outlook donc ça ne m'étonne pas que ce soit aussi possible pour office365. Par contre les alias ne fonctionneront pas...

En mode IMAP, j'ai trouvé un autre bug. Si on envoie un mail à partir d'un alias ... ben le message apparaitra deux fois dans le répertoire d'envoi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1062805 (5 Juin 2018)

Je suis en smtp et par curiosité j’ai fais la vérification et ça me le fais exactement pareil. 

J’ai des dossiers en éléments envoyés pour savoir ce que j’ai envoyé depuis tel alias et le message s’affiche bien dans le bon dossier + le dossier général des envois. 

Ça commence à faire beaucoup de chose je trouve, je me demande vraiment si ce n’est pas un problème de parametrage caché je ne sais où [emoji848]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juin 2018)

En fait, l'envoi n'est réellement fait qu'une seul fois. Le mail est par contre 2 fois dans le répertoire d'envoyé :

Une première fois avec l'adresse mail utilisée pour le smtp
Une deuxième fois avec l'adresse mail de l'alias


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juin 2018)

Je précise que cela n’est visible que sur le site web de outlook


----------



## Chris K (7 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> En mode IMAP, j'ai trouvé un autre bug. Si on envoie un mail à partir d'un alias ... ben le message apparaitra deux fois dans le répertoire d'envoi...



Je n’ai pas ce problème, j’utiilse plusieurs comptes (de fournisseurs différents) et pour chacun d’eux différents alias avec des identités associés. Aucun doublon nulle part.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Juin 2018)

Voici ce que j'ai lorsque j'utilise un alias pour envoyer un mail

Un seul mail dans la boite de réception avec l'adresse mail de l'alias 






Deux mails dans les "Envoyés" de l'application Mail avec l'adresse mail de l'alias 





Deux mails dans les "Envoyés" du site web. Un avec l'adresse de l'alias, le deuxième avec l'adresse de base 






Chris K a dit:


> Je n’ai pas ce problème, j’utiilse plusieurs comptes (de fournisseurs différents) et pour chacun d’eux différents alias avec des identités associés. Aucun doublon nulle part.


Cela doit donc venir de ma configuration et tu vas sans doute pouvoir m'aider 
Je pencherais pour un problème concernant le serveur d'envoi SMTP. Pour celui d'outlook j'ai "smtp-mail.outlook.com" avec le user/mdp de base (sans ça ne fonctionnait pas)


----------



## Chris K (8 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Voici ce que j'ai lorsque j'utilise un alias pour envoyer un mail
> 
> Un seul mail dans la boite de réception avec l'adresse mail de l'alias
> 
> ...



Voudrai bien t’aider mais mes configs sont tout à fait standards et je n’utilise pas de serveur Outlook. As-tu vérifié dans le site web (ou dans les paramètres de Mail) qu’il n’y a pas une option du genre faire une « copie à moi-même » ou « conserver une copie » du mail lorsque tu utilises ton alias ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juin 2018)

Pas de problème via le site web ou macOS. Je n’ai ce problème qu’avec iOS. Sur mail de iOS il n’y a aucune option concernant les alias ...


----------



## Chris K (8 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Pas de problème via le site web ou macOS. Je n’ai ce problème qu’avec iOS. Sur mail de iOS il n’y a aucune option concernant les alias ...



Ah.. zut... chez mon fournisseur j’ai au moins deux options de copie pour les alias. Bon c’est donc pas cela.
As-tu testé avec un autre client mail ? Spark par exemple ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juin 2018)

Hmm, ou alors c'est peut-être les info du compte imap ?
J'ai l'adresse de base ainsi que tous les alias. J'ai un alias comme adresse par défaut à utiliser pour les envois. Si je le change dans Mail, ça revient automatiquement ... C'est peut être pour ça que pour le serveur smtp je suis obligé d'indiquer l'adresse de base et le mot de passe.

Je vais sans doute creuser cette piste ce soir si j'ai suffisamment de temps.


----------



## Chris K (8 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Hmm, ou alors c'est peut-être les info du compte imap ?
> J'ai l'adresse de base ainsi que tous les alias. J'ai un alias comme adresse par défaut à utiliser pour les envois. Si je le change dans Mail, ça revient automatiquement ... C'est peut être pour ça que pour le serveur smtp je suis obligé d'indiquer l'adresse de base et le mot de passe.
> 
> Je vais sans doute creuser cette piste ce soir si j'ai suffisamment de temps.



Pas sûr d’avoir tout compris mais si le serveur Outlook impose l’usage d’une authentification pour l’envoie de tes messages il ne me semble pas étonnant que tu doives y renseigner ton compte utilisateur principal et ton mot de passe.
C’est comme ça que ça fonctionne pour moi en tout cas avec mes différents fournisseurs de messagerie.

Je pense qu’il serait peut-être intéressant de supprimer ton compte mail dans iOS puis de le recréer. Et d’ajouter manuellement tes alias dans les paramètres du compte.

Si ton problème persiste je m’amuserai à créer un compte Outlook pour voir comment ça réagit chez moi.


----------



## Chris K (8 Juin 2018)

Bon... j’ai testé, rien n’a fonctionné comme ça devrait, j’ai abandonné .


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juin 2018)

Merci, cela me confirme que Outlook et les Alias ça marche très mal sur iOS


----------



## Chris K (8 Juin 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Merci, cela me confirme que Outlook et les Alias ça marche très mal sur iOS



Ca ne marche pas du tout même  J’en suis venu à me demander si ma notion d’alias était bien là même que celle d’outlook. Sur iCloud et mes autres fournisseurs de messageries j’ai un compte principal et autant d’alias que je veux. Je choisis l’alias qui me va bien pour envoyer les e-mails et ça roule. Là je n’ai pas réussi à envoyer un seul e-mail avec un alias Outlook, même en paramétrant tout à la main. J’ai pas cherché plus loin 
Bon courage !


----------



## Aismo (30 Octobre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il y a donc deux choix avec le compte Outlook :
> 
> Le configurer en mode "IMAP" (Réglages > Comptes et mots de passe > Ajouter un compte > Autre)
> Les alias fonctionnent
> ...






Bonjour tout le monde, et notamment ecatomb.

En fouillant je suis tombé sur cette discussion et je voulais savoir si j'étais le seul à, depuis iOS 12, ne plus avoir de notifications pour les sous-dossiers, et ce, même en Push + répertoires cochés dans "Nouvelles données".

Merci d'avance, et désolé pour le déterrage de Topic


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Novembre 2018)

Perso, je suis repassé en mode Exchange ou Outlook (je ne sais plus).
J'ai aussi abandonné les règles sauf une pour les mail de "spam", tout arrive donc dans la boite de base et je les déplace après.


----------



## Aismo (9 Novembre 2018)

J’ai enfin trouvé l’orgine du bug, et un moyen de le contourner en attendant qu’il soit corrigé (problème signalé à Apple via "feedback" :

Le problème est un bug au niveau de la gestion des boites favorites.
Il suffit de faire la manip suivante :
- Ouvrir "Mail", puis "Modifier" en haut à droite, et "Ajouter une boite" dans la liste des favoris
- Choisissez n'importe quel dossier de votre boite mail (ce qui prouve que c'est un bug)
- Validez 2x avec "OK"
- Retournez dans "Réglages" / "Mail" puis "Notifications"
- "Boites favorites" est aparu, et il ne reste plus qu'à cocher les alertes et tout refonctionne comme sous iOS 11.


----------

